# Fremdschlüssel + phpmyadmin



## hury (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich hoffe es ist das richtige Board, bin mir nicht sicher, obs besser hier oder im PHP Board aufgehoben ist....

Ich habe 2 Tabellen, die zweite Tabelle referenziert die erste:


```
#Tabelle Flüge anlegen
CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS kunde6_fluege
(
	id int(10) not NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
	KundenNummer char(20), 
	Flug char(10), 
	FlugDatum char(10),
	FlugVon char(10), 
	FlugNach char(10), 
	Sitze char(10), 
	PRIMARY KEY (id),
	FOREIGN KEY (KundenNummer) REFERENCES kunde6(KundenNummer) 
	
);
```

ich kann wunderbar reinschreiben usw. Alles funktioniert. Nun möchte ich aber mit phpmyadmin die Tabelle "kunde6_fluege" exportieren. Auch das geht, allerdings wird der Fremdschlüssel nicht referenziert. Sprich es werden nur Einträge aus der aktuellen Tabelle angezeigt und keine aus der Tabelle "kunde6".

Ist mein Vorhaben mit phpmyadmin überhaupt möglich? Sprich Datensätze so exportieren, dass beide Tabellen gejoined werden?

Danke 
Alex


----------

